# Meet the new Baby Girl...



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

As much as I will forever miss my sweet Lexie, I just couldn't live without a maltese in my life.

My husband was sufficiently prepared as I've been looking and in contact with Stacy at Bellarata for a while now. Sadly, she didn't have a baby girl for me, but has been a godsend with information and guidance, Thanks Stacy!

We haven't definitively decided on a name yet, but she's 11 months old and was called "Givenchy". I'm thinking I need to stick with "G" names, they just seem to fit! Thinking maybe Georgia, Georgie, Georgette? She gets pretty excited when you call her GG, so that may have to be her nickname.

Bayleigh is a little put out, but they did play zoomies around the house yesterday :aktion033:

She's quite the love, and has lots to learn besides being a playful pillow princess, but so far so good. I have to say, I have a whole new respect for those of you that groom these beautiful long coats, holy moly, I gave her a bath yesterday and it took me half a day and forever to dry! As beautiful as it is, I don't think I have the energy to maintain her gorgeous coat for long


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations! She looks so much like MiMi. Maybe you should name her GiGi. Are you going to tell us who her breeder is?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

She is gorgeous!!! How about the name gwenith or Guinevere? I really love Georgie too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lydia I am thrilled for you and dh, I know how much you love Lexie, and how broken hearted you were, this precious baby will help in the healing,
She is beautiul:wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats!! What a beautiful little "GEE WIZZ"!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a beauty :wub: Yes Stacy is amazing, so kind and helpful. 
For a name I like Georgie Girl.  "Hey there Georgie girl" you can sing her own song.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Lydia she is beautiful, and that coat holy moly! It looks super think and gorgeous. I'd be so sad to cut it, but I don't think I could keep it up either! GiGi is a SUPER cute name, and I love Georgia or the derivatives (I was born in Georgia!). Tell us more about her!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats on your beautiful little girl!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

YAY! CONGRATS on your new baby! I totally feel you on the long coat issue-- it's beautiful but does take proper care and isn't for everyone. Regardless, I think she's going to look great. Hope she settles in well. Congrats again!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my is she ever pretty!!!!! She'll still look gorgeous even with a cute hair cut. She looks little??? Congratulations on your new baby girl!!!I'm very happy for you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She's beautiful! And I love GG! And I agree a long coat is a lot of work. Sissy was 11 months when she came to live with me. It's an adjustment , but she will learn the ropes around your house just fine.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats! She is beautiful


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations! She is beautiful.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, she is so pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lovely girl. . . big congratulations!!!!!! I am so happy with you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a cutie pie! I bet she'll look gorgeous in a puppy cut!! you gonna keep the top knot? 

I vote for GiGi for her new name. :aktion033: Where did she come from??


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

She is lovely! Congrats....I am so happy for you!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just by looking at her picture she looks like a GG to me (just my opinion though). And she really is beautiful and the best of luck with her.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she sure is beautiful:wub:


----------



## lostinblue (Jan 20, 2014)

She is beautiful! Gigi is a lovely name in and of itself. It always makes me think of classic silver screen actresses. ^^; Or she could definitely be a little southern belle named Georgia. She's charming.  Congratulations!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a little beauty that little girl is!! Congratulations!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's an angel sent fro heaven to help you heal... I did the full coat on my fluffers for 8 years and it was hard and time consuming and they hated brushing and bathies and would hide... So I clipped them, cried the whole time but when I saw them zooming like they never zoomed before, free of all that hair...I knew I made the right decision...


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just call her gorgeous. Congrats much love coming your way.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Adorable! Congrats on your pretty new baby :heart:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is gorgeous. Sounds like a little firecracker. Congrads.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful! She's stunning!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish I knew how you all did that multi quote thing, but I don't...

She does! I got her from Katherine Kasten at Adura Maltese. She flew her here from Dallas herself on Saturday. I think we're going with Georgia and nicknaming her GiGi 



Sylie said:


> Congratulations! She looks so much like MiMi. Maybe you should name her GiGi. Are you going to tell us who her breeder is?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Paula, I do think it will help...she's keeping me busy that's for sure!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Lydia I am thrilled for you and dh, I know how much you love Lexie, and how broken hearted you were, this precious baby will help in the healing,
> She is beautiul:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's so cute Maureen...yes, my husband is calling her Georgie, and singing her song...we'll see what sticks. I'm leaning towards Georgia cause it sounds better with Bayleigh, lol!



silverhaven said:


> She is a beauty :wub: Yes Stacy is amazing, so kind and helpful.
> For a name I like Georgie Girl.  "Hey there Georgie girl" you can sing her own song.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, she is a beauty. Congratulations, I am so happy for you and your DH!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Her coat is super thick and awesome, Celeta! I'm working on cutting it, but its breaking my heart just a little. She's 5lbs...maybe less after the hair loss, lol! She wasn't eating real well at first, but now she's doing fine! She is really gaining confidence and loving to play outside! Bayleigh is adjusting, and they've been "caught" playing chase a few times a day, so I think it'll be great 

Georgia loves to sit with me, but likes to play also, and is an absolute dream on the grooming table. Bath time is not her favorite, although she handles it well...at least until its face rinsing time!



StevieB said:


> Lydia she is beautiful, and that coat holy moly! It looks super think and gorgeous. I'd be so sad to cut it, but I don't think I could keep it up either! GiGi is a SUPER cute name, and I love Georgia or the derivatives (I was born in Georgia!). Tell us more about her!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank kyou...I think I'm going to take it a little slow, puppy cut might be a bit drastic for me, but yes, I'll definitely keep the top knot....she looks so cute in it! I got her from Adura Maltese.



The A Team said:


> What a cutie pie! I bet she'll look gorgeous in a puppy cut!! you gonna keep the top knot?
> 
> I vote for GiGi for her new name. :aktion033: Where did she come from??


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone, we're adjusting well! 

Marisa, Stacy sent me a pic of Obi when you got him, so you understand, lol! 

Michelle, thank you, I know I'll make it through and she'll be a happy puppy playing outside without dragging sticks under her tummy! I am crying a little though...


----------

